#  > Prikbord >  > Agenda >  SV SABR - Lezing: 'Orgaandonatie in de Islam'

## SVSABR

Orgaandonatie in de Islam: toegestaan of verboden?

Deze vraag zal centraal staan tijdens de lezing 'Orgaandonatie in de islam' op maandag 14 december. Op deze avond zal Roukayya Oueslati (lecturer & researcher te Leiden Islam Academie - Leiden University) ingaan op het levendige debat over de toelaatbaarheid van orgaandonatie. Zij zal onder andere een licht werpen op de verschillende religieuze opinies (fatwa's) die tegenwoordig uitgevaardigd zijn over dit onderwerp.

Wil jij aanwezig zijn? Meld je dan snel aan via de linkhttp://wqd.nl/orgaandonatie, of door je naam te mailen naar [email protected]!

(Meer info over de expertise van Roukayya Oueslati is te vinden 
op http://hum.leiden.edu/lias/lucsor/members/oueslatir.html)

----------

